# LT 1040 drive belt help!!!



## chazdo2 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am repairing an LT1040 for a friend. Its been abused terribly! Can someone tell me if the drive belt goes over or under the spring tension arm that keeps the smaller belt tight? Seems like I have a lot of slack on the drive belt and its new. Its the 954-0467A that the parts site said goes on it. Any and all help greatly appreciated!! Boy a pic of the underneath would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

if no better help, look in the cavity under the tilting seat; get the FULL model# and S/N off the ID plate and post that info back here. With that, we may be able to run down some helpful info or pixs that could help...


----------



## chazdo2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok here it is
MODEL# LT1040 13AX10CG710
SERIAL# 1A116H20633
DOM 1/2006


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you check out You Tube?


----------



## chazdo2 (Jan 17, 2013)

yes every other model but this one and they are quite different.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

chazdo2 I found a collection of Bing photographs but I couldn't say which is your exact application. Look and see if you spot what you need:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...+drive+belt&qpvt=lt+1040+drive+belt&FORM=IGRE


----------



## chazdo2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yea that helps somewhat really appreciate the help thanks!!


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

might try going to http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do , entering full model # and series of zeros for s/n; d/l a copy of parts list. In there you will see exploded diagram of drive system which may also help you in routing questions.


----------

